# Your Fluffs Name & Gender For Newbies*



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello Everyone! Tonight on a oh so cute post--Do You Want to go on a date tonight. I Answered for my Yogi Who Is Male-To Realize the post was from a male fur baby.-Opps**-When Your New Like Me And follow these threads Names are still new for me. Maybe Some others that just joined also.*

*Could You Just Post Your Babies Name And If Its A Boy or Girl?*
*Thank You-Nickee In Pa*--Pictures would be Nice Also.*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok that's a good idea!!

Laurel female. Maltese
Violet female Yorkie
Hardy male Yorkie
Dewey male Maltese
I once commented on a members cat, calling it the dogs name when I was a newbie!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper (the love of MY life) is a 1 1/2 year old sweet little boy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm Hope. Bella is my female maltese. We live in New Mexico. I will occasionally mention my other dogs - Rocket a male Toy Aussie (my son's dog), and Lobo (Aussie) and Champ (Aussie mix rescue) both are barn dogs and Cooper, male Golden Retriever. Cooper is my service dog. He is the first courthouse dog in the state of New Mexico.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie is a little boy!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ok that's a good idea!!
> 
> Laurel female. Maltese
> Violet female Yorkie
> ...


Deb thats a good one i loved it-HeHeHe!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Spookie is a girl, Kris is a boy poodle.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have London who is female, and Preston who is male.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Rocky is a little boy and Tucker is too


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi is my very girly Malt. Ray is an honorary Malt, because Coton's don't have much of a following. Ru Ru is my almost 15 year old bichon....we call her Auntie Ru. I am a 66 year old brunette female human married to a 58 year old blond male human. We have five Australian birds in our family as well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler is male; although he blames his vet for a little surgical incident if anyone mistakes his gender. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy Bella is my girl and Joey (JoJo) is my daughters yorkie mix he is a boy.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky is a 2 year old boy.

Wow sylvie that is quite a house full.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Lucky is a 2 year old boy.
> 
> Wow sylvie that is quite a house full.


The house isn't full, but sometimes the bed is. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave is a boy (but he doesn't mind being addressed as a girl). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm Damara, Paris is my female Maltese.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm Janene - female 34 yrs old sometimes human 
Babinka - female 3yrs old (Tom boy) at times maltese
Tiny Tina -female 2 yrs old (princess) full time maltese
Pepino-boy1 yrs old (says he is a man a real man) joker maltese
Peach-female (I wanna sleep) 18 yrs of age cat


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

My fluffs name is Zoe.....she is almost 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

My name is Audrey and my spoiled dog is Jasmine and she is a girl.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi is a male.... although he pees like a girl


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Steve is a boy! He's almost 2.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus is a boy

Grace is a girl


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Ivy is my little girl, born 7/14/12. Here she is trying out her new bed that just arrived today. She's really not a foot wide. It's just all that hair:









Ivy's big sister is my 5 year old rescue Tibetan Terrier. Here she is cuddling with her present on Christmas morning (thinking: "My present! Not Ivy's!!).


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bella is a girl that acts like a tomboy.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mine is named Mia and she is a girly girl all the way.*


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

woow.. so many beautiful names for their furbabies!!!

Einstein is my boy maltese(aka Ein). I named him after famous guy hoping that he will potty train easily(this was when I was really a newbie, and thought Maltese were difficult to potty train- they turned out to be very easy!!). He is now fully trained on grate style potty, and only has one potty in the whole house(maybe it was the name after all?)

also next week will be a new girl maltese(little sister to Ein) who will be joining us, that I have not yet named.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*These Post are great and wow-what cute pictures and comments.*
*Iam So glad to get these Replys. You moms are the Best!--Nickee & Yogi in Pa**


----------



## Tonya123 (Dec 2, 2012)

Libby is a girl maltese.(she belongs to me) Ellie(girl)
is my 20 year old daughter maltese. They also live with us Ellie and Libby are sister from the same parents.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm Pat and Boomer is my baby boy 1 year old.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am fortunate to have three fur babies:

Madison is a 5 year old Maltese
Axel is a 4 year old Yorkie rescue
Paxton is an almost 2 year old Maltese rescue


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm Bridget and I have only one child and that's Lady Bella and she's a girl... but a tough one lol!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Lucy is a girl. She's about 4 years old and a rescue from the county shelter.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is Sammy, my 6 month old little fluffbutt boy - and he is always getting into trouble


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Mine:

Sagirah: 4 yo. My first dog ever. Maltese. Love her with all my heart. Best thing that has ever happened to me <3 Her name is in arabian and it means: the little one, cause she's really tiny. 

Brito: 2 yo. Maltese. More affectioned to my mom. This is his kennel name. I wanted to change it but my mom didnt. My mom calls him "little chicken" and I call him "my boyfriend". Talking bout a dog with personality issues, hahaha. 

Now my grandkids, or grandfluffs:

Brisa: 1yo. Her name is because her parents BRI: for brito + SA: for sagirah

Khadijah: but we call her Khadi. 1 yo. Her name is in arabian also and it means: premature baby. She was the last born, and huuuuge. We called her "little premature" during the first days, cause her size of course, hahaha. 

Thor: 1 yo. Lives with my cousin, currently is at my home cause his parents are on a trip... Yaaayy. Couldnt choose his name of course. 

That's my little family... Love them more than anything 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is a 5.5 month old maltese girl, my first girl and first puppy of my own.
My name is Ashley, 20 years old, to be 21 next month


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

My fluffs name is Belle-She's a girl & almost 7 months old


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi I'm Fran from Kansas
Roux 4 yrs old - male
Skylar 2 yrs old - male
Ellie 1 yrs old - female
Desi foster 6 yrs old - female


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici is a girl Maltese 
I will occasionally mention my sister's Yorkie boy named Kiko
And Cici's best friend that's a girl shih tzu named Perli

This is Cici in the pic










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Maisie is a female
Beau (poodle) is a male
Cody (poodle) is a male.
Maisie rules the roost and they let her!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The petfinder link wouldn't open for me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie (my heart dog) is an 8 year old female - weighs 6.2 lbs.

Tilly (a rescue) is a 6 1/2 year old female - weighs 9.8 lbs

Secret (a retired champiion) is an 11 yeaar old female - weighs almost 4 lbs.

And I'm Lynn

Right now I also have Oliver (a foster) - 10 year old male. He's only been with me for 5 days and I'm looking for a home for him.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben-sweet loving boy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am Pat, 59 years old and mommy to 5 pups

Archie is my 9 year old dude a big boy at 10 lbs









Abbey is an 8 year (7 lb) old bossy girl and the second picture was when she had her top knot...wish I had never cut it off...

















Sweet little Ava is 4 years old and 3 1/2 lbs, she's a Diva









Tinker is a rescue and we think he's around 8 or 9. He's 5 lbs and I've had him for 6 years now.









Last but not least is Mona Lisa. She's our 1 year old 3 lb clown :wub:








That's about it for us.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*These Pictures of all the FurBabies,Are Fantastic. All Of These Photos are some of the best I Have ever seen. They Are Just The Best Ever.*
*Iam Printing all these posts and making a picture book for me and Yogi..*
*Nickee In Pa----I greatly appreciate all these replys so much!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aristotle (Nov 12, 2012)

My name is Leah and I am 41... Gosh I can't believe I am that old... LOL.. I still think I am 25.

My baby is Aristotle (Ari) he is a male and was a retired Maltese. He is 3 and is my joy!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm Robin and my fluffs are:

Eli: An old boy nearing 14. Bearded Collie mix, Adopted 

Finnegan: A mean mean poodle mix who is 7. Adopted

Phoebe Trixibell: A sweet Maltese, 3 year old female who's a tomboy and keeps Finnegan in line. Rehomed by her first owner

Griffin: A boy who's still a puppy and will be 1 in March. Bought and paid for


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Milo is 3 years old, weighs just about 6lbs and is a boy!


----------

